# Lime Juice for SP Question



## GTS (Sep 12, 2010)

I have just received 9 quarts of 100% lime juice. It is a commercial product and it contains no preservatives, or anything else besides lime juice for that matter. Since it does not have any sulfites or other added ingredients, do you think I will need to add some prior to adding my yeast slurry (mango)? Or do you think it might take off quicker without all the extra stuff in the juice?
I have until around Friday or Saturday to figure out any changes to the recipe. So come on all you skeeterheads out there, give me your thoughts.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Rock (Sep 13, 2010)

If your yeast slurry is active then by all means go for it!Just use your lime instead of the lemon and go by the instuctions,and go by taste when you back sweeten.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 13, 2010)

It's hard to say what will happen. I know that people who have done SP with fresh squeezed lemons tend to have more difficulty than those who use bottled. It may have to do with the higher acidity of fresh lemon or it could be some other part of the fresh juice that the yeast don't like. All I can say for the lime juice is to try it out and see what happens.


----------



## GTS (Sep 13, 2010)

My concern was about any wild yeast getting started, but after I gave that some thought, I decided it would have a pretty poor chance of surviving in all that acid. I will plan on just forging ahead per the recipe and see what happens. Worst case, I will have to start over, and I have enough of the lime juice (which was free) to give it another try. I think that the mango yeast starter will make a tasty combo with the lime.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## GTS (Sep 22, 2010)

*It's alive!!*

Just wanted to post a quick update on my attempt at a lime SP using the above mentioned lime juice. I started it Sunday night immediately after mixing all the ingredients, and allowing it to cool to a little over room temperature. I reasoned that since the lime juice had no addatives that needed to evaporate/dissipate, it would be OK to get it started. Which I did with the slurry from a Smucker's mango jam wine. Everything looks good with vigorous activity in the primary. This is only my second batch of SP, and I feel like I'm way off the reservation on this one, but it seems to be working out so far.


----------



## GTS (Dec 31, 2010)

*Lime Pee Update*

Well the fresh lime juice SP was a great success. The lime flavor is fairly mild, but the mango came through much more strongly than I thought it would, and in a good way. It made for a very pleasant, smooth and flavorful wine. While the lemon juice original recipe is really good, I think this combination bumps it up a notch.

Thanks Lon for a great recipe that allows a considerable amount of flexability.

GTS


----------

